# Problem with Candy Smart CTDF 1007 Washing Machine (European washing machine)



## PBEnglish (Sep 9, 2012)

Hi all, 

I live in Italy, and of course, I have an Italian washing machine, which I am having a problem with. The machine is Candy Smart CTDF 1007 Washing Machine. This machine was purchased about 2 months ago by my landlord. Unfortunately it did NOT come with an instruction manual. When I first had the machine, I found it difficult to start it properly, but after some messing around, I finally had the machine going. 
Since then, I've gone away on vacation, and have completely forgotten how to start the machine again. I've tried every combination to get a load to start, but nothing seems to be happening. Now it seems that any setting I use, the machine won't start. It times out, and I get an "E02" error message.
Throw that in with the fact that all the forums and help pages I've found seem to be in Italian, Slovenian or Hungarian, and I'm in a pickle. So my question to anyone out there is this...What steps do I need to follow in order to be able to start a full load of laundry? Step by step details would be great, as I can then cut, paste and print them out and leave them where I can see them for next time! 

Any and all help is greatly appreciated. 

Thanks all!

Paul


----------



## orange (Feb 19, 2008)

I tried Google and must admit was not successful in getting a manual in English for your product.
But I did get a link for Candy and I did get a Manual. The closest Model/serial with CTDF I found was CTD...

The link I found was

http://service.candy-domestic.co.uk/manuals/pdfs/CTD10662.pdf

I could only find English in the UK and possibly the UK doesn't have your specific model.

There is a general Candy link http://www.candy-group.com/

I did find pages where Instruction Manuals were available, but not your model.

Hope this info is useful to you.


----------



## PBEnglish (Sep 9, 2012)

Orange! Thank you so MUCH! While that wasn't my model, I was able to use the instructions to follow through for my model, and it's working. I sincerely thank you for your help!

Paul (PBEnglish)



orange said:


> I tried Google and must admit was not successful in getting a manual in English for your product.
> But I did get a link for Candy and I did get a Manual. The closest Model/serial with CTDF I found was CTD...
> 
> The link I found was
> ...


----------



## orange (Feb 19, 2008)

Glad to help. Don't lose that link!!!!
Good luck.


----------



## notmrjohn (Aug 20, 2012)

:thumbup: You da man,orange! or da woman. 
PB, I saw your problem right off, "... Italian, Slovenian or Hungarian, and I'm in a pickle." Polish or even Kosher pickle is called for in this situation.
I was gonna laff atcha for not bein able to turn on a washing machine:laughing:. Then I saw the manual.
Here in the Huge Knighted States of Americuh, we are much smarter than other folks, Canadians come close:wink:. So our manuals are much simpler, they start off with 27 pages of warnings. Do not bathe children or pets in washer. Remove clothing from body before washing. Do not use gasolene or other flammables in washer. Do not stick tongue in electrical outlet. Do not carry washer on back while strolling through park. Do not give yourself a paper cut while reading this manual. 
Hmmm, I seem to have the manual for really stupid people, odd that it should come with this fine American machine.


----------

